# Car news - Alfa Romeo Giulia Veloce



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Alfa Romeo Giulia Veloce is available to order in the UK, priced from £37,935 OTR
Debut of the exclusive 2.0-litre turbo petrol engine, producing 280hp and 400Nm torque
Misano blue paint available exclusively on the Giulia Veloce
Following the launch of the award-winning Alfa Romeo Giulia last year, the range has been expanded to include the Veloce. This new model balances the dynamics and comfort of the Giulia range to offer affordable performance and luxury, sitting between the Giulia Speciale and flagship Giulia Quadrifoglio in the line-up.








The new Giulia Veloce debuts an exclusive 2.0-litre turbo petrol engine, partnered with an eight-speed automatic transmission and rear-wheel-drive. The four-cylinder engine is made entirely of aluminium, generating 280hp and a maximum torque of 400Nm at 2,250 rpm, taking it from zero to 62mph in just 5.7seconds and on to a top speed of 149mph. In addition to the MultiAir electro-hydraulic valve activation system, it also features a "2-in-1" turbocharger system and direct injection, with 200-bar pressure. Made in the factory at Termoli, Italy, this new engine returns 46.3mpg on the combined cycle and emits just 141g/km CO2, delivering a responsive yet efficient drive.








The Giulia Veloce shares the enhanced sports exterior styling of the Speciale, including sports bumpers, black gloss window surround and rear sports diffuser with dual exhausts, but adds 18-inch 10-spoke Turbine alloy wheels and black brake calipers. Misano Blue paint is available, as an option, exclusively on the Giulia Veloce. The same quality feel continues inside with a driver focused layout, which is complimented by a choice of black, tan or red Italian leather Sport seats and aluminium shift paddles on the steering column.








Standard equipment on the Veloce includes front & rear parking sensors, headlamp washers and upgraded braking system with larger diameter front and rear brake discs, on top of the standard dual-zone climate control, Alfa DNA driving mode selector and 8.8-inch Alfa Connect infotainment system. Achieving a five-star Euro NCAP rating and 98 per cent score for passenger safety, all models in the Giulia range includes Forward Collision Warning (FCW), Autonomous Emergency Braking (AEB) with pedestrian recognition, Lane Departure Warning (LDW), Integrated Braking System (IBS) and cruise control with speed limiter.

The Alfa Romeo Giulia Veloce is now available to order and will be priced from £37,935 OTR. For more information please visit www.alfaromeo.co.uk or to locate your nearest Alfa Romeo dealer visit www.alfaromeo.co.uk/find-a-dealer.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Like an Italian Jaguar XF!!! Hope they get the ride right.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely stunning car. Couldn't afford a Quatrifoglio, so may have a look at one of these in a year or two. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Very nice! 400nm of torque from a 2lt petrol is very impressive...!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm liking that Whizzer - very nice.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Vey nice if you need four doors. If only they would make an affordable and decent looking coupé again. Rejuvenate the GT Junior or 1750 GTV and I might be interested in them once more.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Priced just nicely to fit under the 40 grand road tax stinger. Wonder how many other companies are gonna do semi performance cars at lesser cost I like it thou


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

bigmac3161 said:


> Priced just nicely to fit under the 40 grand road tax stinger. Wonder how many other companies are gonna do semi performance cars at lesser cost I like it thou
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are Alfa like on optional extras though?

If their anything like Audi than the base spec is very stripped and will quickly go above £40k...!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great looking car and from what i read its also a good driving car.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Like it, alfa has nailed it.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

If they can just get the ride perfect for UK roads, it will be a beast. An exceptionally fine looking car, always thought of Alfa as a sort of Italian version of Jaguar. Deserves more press and sales than they have had traditionally.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

This is class, good price too tbh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes!!
How would cashing in half my savings for one go down with Adolf...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> What are Alfa like on optional extras though?
> 
> If their anything like Audi than the base spec is very stripped and will quickly go above £40k...!


As far as I know the standard spec is fairly impressive. Certainly the Quadrifoglio trumps both the M3 and C63 AMG on standard equipment.


----------

